
The Day Bobby Blew It (1973) - sndean
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/12/19/bobby-fisher-was-a-genius-and-a-jerk.html
======
jackfrodo
Wonderful article. Due to its length, I recommend saving it to pocket and
reading it on there before settling in for the long read. :)

